# new Sydney City centre tacklestore



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

Hey All

For all the guys working in Sydney city or visiting there is a new 'fish outta water' tackle store that just opened on george st opp QVB upstairs in the Mick Simmons sport store.

Dont really know what they carry but might be worth a browse when you're bored at lunch  also in case you guys didnt know theres a compleat angler - level 3 dymocks building on george st as well.

PS I dont work for either store, just thought it might be handy to know :lol:

Cheers

OD


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Have been to the original Fish Outta Water a couple of times and if the city store prices are about the same there are deffinitely better options.

Have found the Got One store down toward Central on Pitt St is not too bad for rods and reels (prices usually coparable with Campbells Pro Tackle).

The Complete Angler in Strand Arcade has reasonable prices for some lures. Ecogear SX40 and 48 for instace are usually $15 or $16.

Rob.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

For my money I would drive the 15 mins to Drummoyne and drop into Otto's. A awesome shop and that is staffed by proper fisherman rather than salesmen masquerading as fisherman. I have fished with Otto on many occasions and whilst being a smart arse he is one of the most gifted and thinking fisherman I have ever had contact with.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

The FOW store in Manly Vale is definitely staffed by genuine fishos. Don't know about the city store but would be surprised if they took a different tack.


----------



## Mallard Duck (Jun 18, 2006)

Kyemagh (spelling :? ) Bait and Tackle off Grand Parade near Brighton is the cheapest in Sydney by far. Tiny store and not the outright expertise but if you know what you want then he is your man.

FOW and Ottos are both expensive however at FOW at least they are not dismissive.

Just my experience though.


----------



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

I've been looking for a good priced tackle store for a while (my local is too expensive) and visited Ottos last Saturday. I was speaking to a bloke there who only works saturdays and guides for kingies. Friendliest bloke ever and very helpful. Put me on to a cheap and ok set up for kings and even helped me get a good price on the last Okuma T10. Couldnt do enough for me.

I guess id be going back looking for that guy again if i needed help with another set up. Shame i didnt catch his name 

PS I'm still looking for that cheap tackle shop out there :lol:


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Scratch the Got One store on Pitt St.

Went down to price a reel and its now a very messay looking shoe store. :shock:

Rob.


----------



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

Narrabeen Bait And Tackle have always looked after all the local kayak fishing crew around the northern beaches, Mark and Brian really know their gear and are always helpful without the pushing salesman speel...
(good fresh bait too!)
Just my experience...

Paul.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Paul, when you say Mark do you mean Mark Deeney? If so I didn't know Scruff was still in the industry. He was a wild man that fished on Rampage. Rampage was the ultimate tiger shark boat for a long time. Scuff and his brother Brett who used to work in CA Sydney store and later became the gamma rep are both incredible anglers, everything from rock fishing to game fishing, those two guys have had some amazing captures.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## kantong (Nov 5, 2006)

Hey guys

I went to the Fish outta water on Sunday. Good range of products. Plus they got the diving gear on the other (always been there before FOW opened). Grand opening is the 1st of December, so be on the look out for opening specials. 
Looks like they do custom rods too(not sure), cause i saw a little work shop. Could be just for repairs, not too sure.

I bought some HB lures that I will hopefully be trolling when I do eventually get a kayak!


----------

